# A lean kitchen



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

interesting from a woodworker 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-Lk6gK7m8[/ame]


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Interesting ideas.


----------

